

Google INTERCAL style guide - Malk0lm
http://cadie.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/INTERCAL-style-guide.html

======
joezydeco
Can't we just wait until 4/1? Do they expect a few days for this to trickle
through the blogsphere?

~~~
kd5bjo
This is from last year.

~~~
joezydeco
Argh. I hate this day on the internet.

